# Materials for KIT-less pens



## avbill (May 3, 2014)

I had time to reread different websites [Brain Edison Pens & etc]   for th perfect or better material to use in kit less pens:


Celluloid                   = A++
Ebonite                    = A+
Standard Acrylic        = A
Cellulose Acetates     = A


Is there any other materials that is solid material for KIT -less pen?  And Why?  


Thanks


----------



## BSea (May 3, 2014)

Alumilite is a good material. It's easy to cut threads, and very durable. Plus there are several places to get it at a fairly low cost.


----------



## bcul01 (May 3, 2014)

I like the ebonite.  Learned a lot about ebonite from watching YouTube videos of Japanese master pen makers.  great stuff.

Bruce


----------



## Bruce markwardt (May 3, 2014)

Alumilite has to be #1.  It turns and threads easily.  It's readily available and not crazy expensive.

Ebonite is a close second.  Probably my favorite because of the softer feel of the rubber.  The downside is that it smells.  Some of it a lot worse than others.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 3, 2014)

M3 lava. Nice stuff to work with. Also brass, aluminum etc.


----------



## penmaker56 (May 5, 2014)

FLEXIGRAN, more durable. Bexley Pens, Franklin-Christophe use it in their high end pens, with Conway-Stewart, Delta, and Stipula testing it for theirs.


----------

